# Favorite Villager from each personality



## Stockley_ (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys! What's your favorite villager from each personality type? Mine are:

Lazy:
Punchy

Jock:
Buck

Uchi:
Mira

Normal:
Coco

Snooty:
Mallary

Peppy:
Peanut

Cranky:
Gaston

Smug:
None so far...


----------



## beffa (Dec 17, 2013)

Jock:
Kid Cat

Uchi:
Fuchsia 

Normal:
Molly

Snooty:
Olivia

Peppy:
Freckles (although I love my Merry and Victoria ugh)

Cranky:
Bruce

Smug:
Lopez

Lazy:
Beau


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 17, 2013)

So depressing that you hate Smug. It breaks my heart.  And you forgot about Lazy

Lazy:
Stitches

Jock:
Cousteau

Uchi:
Mira

Normal:
Pekoe

Snooty:
Diana or Maelle

Peppy:
Chrissy all the way!

Cranky:
None and never will like any

Smug:
Eugene


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

Cranky: None. I don't have a preferred villager with this personality because I don't care for them~

Jock: Hard choice between Bam and Hamlet, but I'd say Bam. Just barely, though.

Lazy: Erik, by far!

Normal: Ughh... Such a hard choice between Ch?vre, Fauna and Sydney! I love each one for different reasons, but I'll have to say (again, just barely) Fauna. 

Peppy: lol. Again with the hard choices? I'll say Flora, with my other peppies _right_ behind.

Smug: Same as cranky.

Snooty: Diana

Uchi: Katt or Muffy. Can't decide D:


----------



## beth19 (Dec 18, 2013)

normal
peaches

snooty
Whitney

peppy
flora/ apple

uchi 
Tammy

smug
Eugene

lazy
tucker

jock
rudy

cranky
ether curt/hamphrey or elvis


----------



## Hound00med (Dec 18, 2013)

Cranky - Chief

Jock - Rod

Lazy - Erik

Normal - Sydney

Peppy - Bangle

Smug - Eugene

Snooty - Pecan

Uchi - Rocket


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 18, 2013)

Lazy: Punchy
Smug: Kidd
Jock: Genji
Cranky: Gaston
Uchi: Pashmina
Peppy: Carmen
Snooty: Whitney
Normal: Fauna  \  Pekoe


----------



## PuddinPie (Dec 18, 2013)

Lazy: Cube // Uchi: Agnes // Cranky: Chief // Snooty: Diana or Whitney  
Jock: Pierce or Bud // Peppy: Penelope // Normal: Lily // Smug: Marshal.


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 18, 2013)

Snooty: Diana
Normal: Pekoe
Peppy: Merry
Lazy: Biskit
Uchi: Agnes
Cranky: Gruff
Jock: Snake
Smug: Eugene

All of these are living or have lived in my town.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 18, 2013)

*Cranky:* Static (sorry Chief)
*Lazy:* Filbert
*Jock:* Roald
*Smug:* Zell
*Snooty:* Francine
*Normal:* Aurora
*Peppy:* Victoria
*Uchi:* Ren?e


----------



## Mayor Hoshiko (Dec 18, 2013)

Lazy:
Beau or Punchy

Jock:
None. u___u; I don't like them.

Uchi:
Same as jocks.

Normal:
Fauna

Snooty:
Francine

Peppy:
Felicity

Cranky:
Wolfgang

Smug:
Marshal or Julian


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 18, 2013)

Lazy:
Zucker

Jock:
Buck

Uchi:
Muffy

Normal:
Goldie

Snooty:
Blaire

Peppy:
Wendy

Cranky:
Chief 

Smug:
Julian


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 19, 2013)

Cranky: Chief

Smug: Marshal

Peppy: Apple

Normal: Vesta

Uchi: Hazel

Lazy: Drake

Snooty: Portia


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 19, 2013)

Lazy : Stitches. He was in my WW game, he gave me his picture and we were great friends. I'm so glad to have him back in New Leaf.
Cranky : Hamphrey. Just plain adorable.
Jock : Cousteau. He's so cool! I love his little moustache.
Snooty : Francine.
Peppy : Apple. One word. CUTE! I love her to bits. 
Normal : It's a tie between Merengue and Flurry. Flurry reminds me of ice cream and Merengue is a lovely and kind shortcake. 
Uchi : Diva. She's so unloved it's unbelievable!
Smug : Shep. As much as I hate him, I love him.


----------



## GustokoPie (Dec 20, 2013)

Cranky: Tom -- He's been in my town for so long and he loves me.

Lazy: Boomer -- He was the first one to give me his picture and his is currently my only picture. He was one of my first villagers and it's still sad that he moved out, but he sticks around in the shopping district though 

Jock: Bam -- My first jock and he's kind of adorable haha I don't really like the jock personality though 

Smug: Zell -- meh smugs.

Snooty: Diana -- She left yesterday though :/

Normal: Marcie -- I like kangaroos.

Peppy: Cookie!

Uchi: Muffy -- Even though her looks are iffy, she's been in my town forever.


----------



## Levi (Dec 20, 2013)

Lazy:
Stitches, so cute!

Jock:
Rod - He's been in my town foreverrr and I just love him!

Uchi:
None...

Normal:
Merengue, reminds me of cake.

Snooty:
Diana and Monique

Peppy:
Ruby and Cookie, Ruby's face cracks me up, I love how it looks so serious.

Cranky:
Wolfgang

Smug:
Marshal and Lopez!


----------



## bluegoat14 (Dec 20, 2013)

Smug- Kidd

Lazy- Bob

Jock- Antonio

Cranky- Tom

Uchi- Cherry

Snooty- Willow

Normal- Chevre

Peppy- Rosie


----------



## PinkWater (Dec 25, 2013)

All the people in my town are not only my fav animals, but also my fav from each personality:

Smug: Julian (Runner-up: Pietro, Shep)
Jock: Pierce (Runner-up: Drift)
Normal: Molly (Runner-up: Marina, Savannah, Chevre, Aurora)
Peppy: Cookie (Runner-up: Flora, Pinky)
Snooty: Whitney (Runner-up: Diana, Francine)
Lazy: Drago (Runner-up: Hugh)
Uchi: Fuchsia (Runner-up: Renee)
Cranky: Elvis/Hamphrey (Runner-up: Rasher)


----------



## grrrolf (Feb 16, 2014)

*cranky:* rolf
*smug:* kyle
*lazy:* pudge
*jock:* scoot
*normal:* daisy
*snooty:* whitney
*peppy:* dotty
*uchi:* deirdre


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't choose just one of each so I'm goin' to break the rules, so instead I choose my 3 faves of each personality

*Peppy:* Tabby,Carmen, and Sprinkles
*Lazy:* Doc,Moe, and Punchy
*Snooty:* Tiffany, Amelia and Becky
*Jock:* Frobert, Snake, and Rod
*Cranky:* Bruce,Rasher, and Octavian
*Uchi:* Canberra, Muffy, and Katt
*Smug:* Eugene, Pietrol, and Marshal
*Normal:* Marina, Merengue, and Lolly


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 16, 2014)

Lazy: Stitches or Nate, can't decide
Jock: Bam
Cranky: Wolfgang maybe?
Smug: Julian
Snooty: Tiffany!!!
Peppy: Cheri
Normal: Marina/Merengue
Uchi: I don't like them, but if I had to choose, probably Mira


----------



## Piroshi (Feb 16, 2014)

Jock: Bam (Rowan, Genji, Rudy, Kid Cat... I love jock villagers)
Lazy: Bob
Uchi: Mira
Snooty: Velma
Peppy: Sprinkle
Smug: Eugene
Normal: Chevre
Cranky: Del


----------



## Rachajam (Feb 17, 2014)

Lazy: Drake
Jock: Snake
Uchi: Phoebe
Normal: Molly
Snooty: Kitty
Peppy: Dotty
Cranky: Grizzly
Smug: Lopez


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 17, 2014)

Peppy:Twiggy
Normal:Marina
Jock:Sparro
Smug:Jacques
Uchi:Sylvia
Cranky:Vic/Apollo (don't scream cant decide wah)
Lazy:CUBE.so underrated its not even funny
Snooty:Hard to say, either Yuka or Blaire.


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 17, 2014)

Normal: Vesta/Molly
Peppy: Tangy
Snooty: Willow
Uchi: Muffy/Mira
Jock: Hamlet
Cranky: Rolf
Smug: Marshal
Lazy: Stitches


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Normal: Vesta/Molly
> Peppy: Tangy
> Snooty: Willow
> Uchi: Muffy/Mira
> ...



Ew dat list


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 17, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Ew dat list



Ewww at the mess that is Twiggy


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Ewww at the mess that is Twiggy



better looking than tangy
oranges r food not friends


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 17, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> better looking than tangy
> oranges r food not friends



Twiggy looks like an angry boy
Tangy looks like a delicious cute orange


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 17, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Twiggy looks like an angry boy
> Tangy looks like a delicious cute orange



tangy looks like she has some chronic disease like lekumia or cansyphilaids
im joking of course but she looks weird


----------



## seanrc (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm going to have to slightly break the rules...
Peppy: Bonbon, Sly
Lazy: Sly
Snooty: Sly
Jock: Sly
Cranky: Sly
Uchi: Canberra, Sly
Smug: Sly
Normal: Sly


----------



## Libra (Feb 17, 2014)

Let's see...

Normal: Lolly
Peppy: Pinky
Snooty: Annalise
Uchi: Pashmina
Jock: Sterling
Cranky: undecided
Smug: undecided
Lazy: Stitches


----------



## Orieii (Feb 17, 2014)

Jock: Kid Cat

Smug: Marshal

Cranky: Roscoe

Lazy: Pudge

Snooty: Francine

Peppy: Cookie

Normal: Maple

Uchi: Mira


----------



## Bui (Feb 17, 2014)

Jock: Billy, Rudy

Smug: Marshal

Cranky: Rizzo

Lazy: Bob

Snooty: Whitney, Blaire, Pecan

Peppy: Rosie

Normal: Mitzi

Uchi: Mira


----------



## Lithia (Feb 17, 2014)

Lazy:
Stitches

Jock:
Rudy

Uchi:
Phoebe

Normal:
Fauna

Snooty:
Diana

Peppy:
Rosie

Cranky:
Chief 

Smug:
Julian


----------



## Hikaru (Feb 17, 2014)

_Cranky: _Lobo
_Lazy:_ Stitches/Biskit
_Jock:_ Kid Cat
_Smug:_ Marshal
_Snooty: _Portia
_Normal:_ Flurry/Melba
_Peppy: _Rosie
_Uchi: _Deirdre


----------



## Princess Weeb (Feb 17, 2014)

this is cruel i love everyone 
Jock: Bam
Lazy: Beau/Erik
Cranky: Bruce/Kabuki
Smug: Marshal
Snooty: Diana/Francine
Normal: Fauna
Peppy: Rosie
Uchi: Phoebe


----------



## violetneko (Feb 17, 2014)

Lazy:
Clay/Zucker/Punchy

Jock:
Frobert

Uchi:
Cherry

Normal:
Daisy

Snooty:
Mint/Whitney

Peppy:
Rosie

Cranky:
Cranky Row; Chief, Fang, Hamphrey, Butch, Kabuki (former member), Static, Bruce

Smug:
Kyle


----------



## Aizu (Feb 18, 2014)

Jock:
Bam

Uchi:
Fuschia 

Smug:
Marshal ♥︎

Normal:
Lolly

Peppy:
Bunnie

Snooty:
Monique 

Cranky:
Tom

Lazy:
Moe


----------



## cIementine (Feb 18, 2014)

Lazy:
Beau

Jock:
Bill

Uchi:
Fuchsia

Normal:
Fauna

Snooty:
Diana

Peppy:
Rosie

Cranky:
Bruce

Smug:
Marshal


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Jock:
Genji

Uchi:
Mira

Normal:
Gala

Snooty:


Peppy:
Peanut

Cranky:
Octavian

Smug:
Marshal


Lazy:
Hugh


----------



## UchiCherry (Feb 18, 2014)

Lazy:
Beau

Jock:
Bam

Uchi:
Cherry

Normal:
Merengue

Snooty:
Francine

Peppy:
Chrissy/Peanut

Cranky:
Bruce/Static

Smug:
Lopez/Marshal


----------



## Bobnolivia (Feb 18, 2014)

Lazy:
Bob

 Jock:
Bam

 Uchi:
Mira

 Normal:
 Flurry/Merengue

 Snooty:
Olivia

 Peppy:
Peanut

 Cranky:
 Fang

 Smug:
 Julian/Zell/Marshal c:


----------



## twerkstrider (Feb 19, 2014)

lazy: bob
jock: snake
uchi: diva
normal: rhonda
snooty: omg too many but...... i'll say francine (edit: or purrl. or gloria)
peppy: pompom
cranky: fang
smug: lopez


----------



## Vanilluxe (Feb 19, 2014)

*Cranky:* _Bruce_ ♥
*Lazy: *Probably Rodeo, honestly. He's basically satan but he loves snacks.
*Jock:* Scoot. Always Scoot.
*Smug: *Pietro. If he fit my town theme, he'd be in it.
*Snooty:* I can't decide between Tipper or Francine.
*Normal:* Merengue. Because strawberry shortcake.
*Peppy:* Sprinkle
*Uchi:* Frita. Because fries.


----------



## Cudon (Feb 19, 2014)

*Peppy*: Tabby
*Lazy*: Alfonso and Moe
*Snooty*: Bree and Freya
*Jock*: Genji and Frobert
*Cranky*: Rolf, Del and Ricky
*Uchi*: Frita and Flo
*Smug*: Ken and Jacques
*Normal*: Annalisa and Skye


----------



## Kenzie. (Feb 20, 2014)

Peppy: Apple, Sprinkle, Tangy.
Lazy: Punchy.
Snooty: Velma.
Jock: Rudy.
Cranky: Rolf. I miss Gonzo from the Gamecube version. :c
Uchi: Canberra.
Smug: None of 'em.
Normal: Lily, Lolly.


----------



## kkate (Feb 20, 2014)

Jock:
Flip

Uchi:
Tammy

Normal:
Merengue/Maple/Skye

Snooty:
Blanche

Peppy:
Bianca/Cookie

Cranky:
Butch/Wolfgang

Smug:
Julian/Lopez

Lazy:
Beau/Prince


----------



## Davy (Feb 22, 2014)

Jock:
Curly

Uchi:
Agnes / Phoebe

Normal:
Fauna

Snooty:
Purrl

Peppy:
Peggy

Cranky:
Apollo / Octavian 

Smug:
Tex

Lazy:
Hugh / Drago


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 23, 2014)

going off who I've experienced

Cranky: Avery/Butch/Fang/Octavian
Jock: Iggy (bring back next game plz)/Ribbot/Kid Cat/Snake/Sterling
Lazy: Lucky/Stitches
Normal: Coco/Merengue/Tia
Peppy: Cheri/Felicity/Ruby
Smug: Beardo/Kidd/Lionel
Snooty: Ankha (also probably one of the few if not only snooty that I don't completely hate, probably because she doesn't look like a backalley slut and her personality actually fits her theme instead of coming off as completely undeserved better-than-thou attitude)
Uchi: _ugh_ Cherry/Frita/Mira I guess, though this is like the polar oppsite of smugs (love smugs, HATE uchis)

best personalities are peppy, cranky, and smug; worst are snooty and uchi


----------



## Farobi (Feb 23, 2014)

Lazy:
Clay/Zucker/Punchy

Jock:
Frobert

Uchi:
Cherry

Normal:
Daisy

Snooty:
Mint/Whitney

Peppy:
Rosie

Cranky:
Cranky Row; Chief, Fang, Hamphrey, Butch, Kabuki (former member), Static, Bruce

Smug:
Kyle


----------

